# Charlie Clouser & Evil Dragon - an acknowledgement



## CGR (Jun 12, 2018)

Just wanted to acknowledge the generous & detailed contributions of Charlie Clouser and 'Evil Dragon' on this forum, people who embody the site's philosophy of 'musicians helping musicians'. That's all - just something positive to throw out there.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 12, 2018)

Excellent post. I once thought how cool it would be if everyone who'd been helped by Evil Dragon pitched in a dollar. We'd be able to buy him a new BMW, and it would be the most deserved BMW ever earned. People like him, who openly share their expertise with others each and every day, probably don't realize the cumulative, profound impact they have on the music industry.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jun 12, 2018)

That's so true. Thanks for this post! Got so many useful info/tips from their posts here.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 17, 2018)

To share my perspective of someone who never was very active in any music forum and just registered here: I've seen many many helpful posts by Evil Dragon all over the web, when I was looking for answers to my questions. Kudos to you, ED! You're making an impact even beyond the members you can "see" in the communities you're active in.


----------



## thereus (Jun 17, 2018)

Hear hear!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 17, 2018)

Wel, shit - thanks you guys. I also have to give it up for EvilDragon, since in my mind he's THE authority on so much of what's going on under the hood of our rigs. I'd trust his answer to a question before I would that of NI support or pretty much anyone else. Glad he's here!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 17, 2018)

thanks Charlie and ED. You guys are great to have around.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2018)

Evil Dragon & Charlie thank you.


----------



## KerrySmith (Jun 17, 2018)

Hear hear!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 17, 2018)

I have learned a lot from both. Their generosity is a huge assistance to the community.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 18, 2018)

I’ve have gained lot of knowledge from both, and a great deal of fun from Charlie’s long and amusing posts!


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 18, 2018)

I would never have become a happy Reaper user without having read ED's informative posts, both here and on GS. I'll bet there's more than just a few hundred of us. 

The people that stick in my head from over the years are the super informed and generous ones like ED and Big Bob who make such a difference to learning. They're like information philanthropists. 

So many thanks.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 18, 2018)

Some good work through and advice from both, gold nugget to the forum


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2018)

Both extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, thanks to ED and Charlie.

And a special nod to the dude above ^, Mr. Asher.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 18, 2018)

I got off to a bad start with ED because of my own stupidity in an unfortunate situation. He had every reason to ignore me and yet he has been very helpful and a great guy. Much respect.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 18, 2018)

Good initiative to get some valuable appreciation for the many good people on the forum which continue to contribute in many ways, also many years before people like myself have joined.

So indeed a token of thanks from my side as well!

And it is impossible to name all, but there are more out here that make helpful continuous contributions like asher, saxer, muk, carles (allthough he is around less) , hannes f, synthpunk, chimuelo, alaxander, paul t mcgraw and so on......... (and let's not forget to mention the enjoyable handmade avatars initiated by chillbot)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Yes, thanks to ED and Charlie.
> 
> And a special nod to the dude above ^, Mr. Asher.



Thanks and also thanks Silence Is Golden. I have as of late been less active here and in forums in general for personal reasons, but in the past I have tried to be helpful and will continue to try to be so, if less often.


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 20, 2018)

Two of the finest, indeed. Cheers, gents.


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone know how we can send a dollar or two to ED?


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 21, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Anyone know how we can send a dollar or two to ED?



If Ed has a PayPal we could send him money directly, providing we have his PayPal registered email.


----------



## waltercruz (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you Evil Dragon! Best person on all music forums.


----------



## Kony (Jun 24, 2018)

waltercruz said:


> Thank you Evil Dragon! Best person on all music forums.


Agree 100%


----------



## ironbut (Jun 24, 2018)

I assumed Ed was one of Reaper's developers for a couple of years.
Now I think of him as the patron saint of NI.
Pretty new to Charlie's posts but I'm overwhelmed with what I've seen.
We are some lucky bastards IMHO!


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 27, 2018)

I echo all the positive sentiments expressed here. Thanks and thanks again.


----------



## KerrySmith (Jul 5, 2018)

Big ups to Mario (aka) EvilDragon on his NI pr feature. Now we know!


----------



## rlw (Jul 5, 2018)

I agree with all the cudos for ED and Charlie. I have been helped by both. I thank you both for your positive, objective, honest approach. So many have been helped by your contributions.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2018)

Can only second what has been written here. Learned a ton from both of you guys!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 6, 2018)

ED has helped me with queries in the past for which I’m grateful and CC recently pm’d me a brilliant and immensely informative explanation of his set-up which must have taken sometime to compose. For this Charlie, I thank you.....


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 2, 2018)

Couldn't agree more. 

Everyone's usually babbling about how "important" it is to have 1) a good lawyer; 2) a good mechanic. Garbage. 

Nothing more valuable than having access to a great VST scripter and a Hollywood insider. And maybe a bail bondsman.


----------

